# Spouse visa careers allowance. Help



## Kaolu (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello I'm new to this website. so I'm not sure if I'm doing it right hope you understand. :redface:

I just started working in a part time job this week, in order to complete the threshold of the exempt financial requirement.

Does anyone know how long do I need to work before I can apply.. As its not specified.
Like how many months do I need to provide for payslips and bank statements? 

Thank you so so much! Please any help advise would be really appreciated it. :attention:


----------



## syedm (Sep 9, 2015)

Kaolu said:


> Hello I'm new to this website. so I'm not sure if I'm doing it right hope you understand. :redface:
> 
> I just started working in a part time job this week, in order to complete the threshold of the exempt financial requirement.
> 
> ...


*
You can apply with just one bank statement showing carers allowance and wage going into your account... i know of a few people who have done this and visa has been granted.*


----------



## Kaolu (Jul 12, 2016)

syedm said:


> *
> You can apply with just one bank statement showing carers allowance and wage going into your account... i know of a few people who have done this and visa has been granted.*


Really? so we don't have to wait 6 months that's a really good news to hear.

Thank you for your reply, it is really appreciated


----------



## syedm (Sep 9, 2015)

Kaolu said:


> Really? so we don't have to wait 6 months that's a really good news to hear.
> 
> Thank you for your reply, it is really appreciated


you welcome  but personally i would submit 2-3 months statements/slips


----------



## Kaolu (Jul 12, 2016)

syedm said:


> you welcome  but personally i would submit 2-3 months statements/slips


I think we would wait 2 to 3 months as well before we apply just enough time to prepare and double check other required documents. 

Once again, thank you for your advice


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This what FM 1.7a says:


Payslips covering the period of 6 months prior to the date of application or such shorter period as the current employment has been held.

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._and_Accommodation_Appendix_FM_Annex_1_7A.pdf


----------



## Kaolu (Jul 12, 2016)

nyclon said:


> This what FM 1.7a says:
> 
> 
> Payslips covering the period of *6 months prior to the date of application or such shorter period as the current employment has been held.* Does that mean If its a new job then payslips from when I start the job.. and if its an old one 6 months prior to date of application?


It sounds unclear to me.. do I need to wait to have 6 months worth of payslips? :redface:

Please any further clarification would be appreciated it.


----------



## syedm (Sep 9, 2015)

You do not need to submit 6. I know of people who have been granted visa with just one slip.


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

Kaolu said:


> It sounds unclear to me.. do I need to wait to have 6 months worth of payslips? :redface:
> 
> Please any further clarification would be appreciated it.


Just based on the wording, you don't have to have the full 6 months, but you need to provide something telling the sponsor is getting paid. Also, the sponsor needs an employment letter which is detailed in FM1.7a. Of course, 6 months worth is always best to include. If the sponsor started 2 months ago, then include 2 months worth of statements and payslips. If it's 6 months, then 6 months (no more than). Appendix 2 will require the applicant to put the date the sponsor started working I believe.

This is my interpretation of it. If I'm wrong, someone please do point it out! If you can meet the adequate maintenance without relying on income or savings (just by your tax credits and benefits), that would obviously be easier to prove, just to point out.



syedm said:


> You do not need to submit 6. I know of people who have been granted visa with just one slip.


Yes, that may be true, but if they've been employment for longer than just one month then they should provide that evidence I think along with the employment letter, benefits award letter + corresponding bank statement to prove benefit.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The rule is if you have been in work for 6 months or longer, then you must submit 6-month worth of payslips, bank statement and employment letter. If it's less than 6 months, you submit all financial documents received during the actual period of employment, plus letter of employment.


----------



## Kaolu (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you guys!! You're the best! We really appreciate it. :grouphug:

We are planning hopefully to apply with 2 to 3 months worth of payslips and bank statements depending on how long it will take us to gather the other documents. 

Hope that would be enough. :fingerscrossed:

Thank you guys once again!


----------

